# Anyone tried "Garnier-Pure"



## showdoll (May 31, 2005)

I'm dying to try this stuff, but $$$$ is in short supply and I don't want to spend on something that may  not be as great as its claims.
Anyone have an exp. with this stuff??


----------



## diesel (May 31, 2005)

I had the green one and it almost felt drying as it sunk into my skin, but it did the job. A friend had a different one that she loved, so it probably depends on your skin type and which one you're using.


----------



## madamefancypants (Jul 25, 2005)

i had one of there face washes and it wasnyt very good at all.....and other friends have used it and had nothing good to say (sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## kissacid (Aug 5, 2005)

Is this the blue range? I tried a sample of the oil control lotion and it sucked! I woke up the next morning with rough skin on my forehead and clogged pores. thank god my ddf sulphur 
mask saved me from breaking out from it.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissacid* 
_Is this the blue range? I tried a sample of the oil control lotion and it sucked! I woke up the next morning with rough skin on my forehead and clogged pores. thank god my ddf sulphur 
mask saved me from breaking out from it._

 
Yep, it's the blue range


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 21, 2005)

I've tried products from the green range, the cleanser was good, but the moisturiser was awful! I still have it sitting in the bathroom cabinet. It irritated my skin too. It's not that expensive over here though...isn't it a drugstore brand?

Edited to say you can probably get better things out there than Garnier in general, even drugstore. Like Nivea (skincare range) for example?


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

Personally the garnier range for me isn't too good. I've used a few of thier products (cleanser, toner, and facial wipes) and thery all didn't really do much for my skin except dry it out!! It may be different for your skin though....


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

i got a zinc scrub or something from this range and i loved it, plus it smelt really good!


----------

